
Should Facebook Be Forced to Fight Terrorism? - cooperellis
http://pxw.news/should-facebook-be-forced-to-fight-terrorism/
======
slacabos
I think noone should be forced but it should be Facebook responsability to
contact authorities in case the notice something strage going on.

~~~
cooperellis
yea, i think wyden makes sense: "It would create a perverse incentive for
companies to avoid looking for terrorist content on their own networks,
because if they saw something and failed to report it they would be breaking
the law, but if they stuck their heads in the sand and avoided looking for
terrorist content they would be absolved of responsibility."

------
swagv
Facebook IS terrorism

~~~
cooperellis
how so?

